# 2020 Sable puppy club



## David Winners

I'll start

Valor - DOB 4/30/20


----------



## dogfaeries

Nora

(DOB 9–7-2020)


----------



## AKD

Trinity DOB 06/15/2020


----------



## violetmd

Millie DOB 02/07/2020
10 weeks








11 weeks








12 weeks








13 weeks









18 weeks


----------



## happyblond

Raven
(DOB 05/03/2020)

9 weeks




































Almost 9 month's


----------



## dogfaeries

I am loving all these sable puppies!


----------



## Buckelke

My sweet boy Buck, gone way too soon.


----------



## James1990

David Winners said:


> I'll start
> 
> Valor - DOB 4/30/20
> View attachment 566234
> 
> View attachment 566235
> 
> View attachment 566236
> 
> View attachment 566237


----------



## Biscuit

Biscuit, born 23-march-2020.


----------



## WNGD

Beautiful dogs all, I feel excluded 
I'll have to dig out a photo of one of my females


----------



## David Winners

WNGD said:


> Beautiful dogs all, I feel excluded
> I'll have to dig out a photo of one of my females


Just get a pup! Much easier 

You have time


----------



## WNGD

David Winners said:


> Just get a pup! Much easier
> 
> You have time


That's actually the plan. In about 5-6 years


----------



## Bearshandler

WNGD said:


> That's actually the plan. In about 5-6 years


I told someone the other day I probably have a hundred if I had the time and space.


----------



## David Winners

Bearshandler said:


> I told someone the other day I probably have a hundred if I had the time and space.


I don't care to train more than about 28 at a time.


----------



## Bearshandler

David Winners said:


> I don't care to train more than about 28 at a time.


What's one more? I'll let you know my limit when I hit it.


----------



## Sabis mom

None of this is helping my puppy fever. I need puppy breath and sharp teeth. Sigh.


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> None of this is helping my puppy fever. I need puppy breath and sharp teeth. Sigh.


Like this guy.


----------



## NadDog24

Darn had Nadja been born 2 months later I too would be posting puppy pics lol oh well


----------



## David Winners

NadDog24 said:


> Darn had Nadja been born 2 months later I too would be posting puppy pics lol oh well


I'll let you slide


----------



## JunoVonNarnia

@NadDog24 
32 days later for Juno and I! 

Such cute puppies. Is there anything cuter?


----------



## NadDog24

Nadja 11-15-19








8 weeks








Around 12-15 weeks















16 weeks
*I won’t go all out because there’s too many photos to choose from so here are some young Nadja favs















And now today


----------



## EriM

Kvasir 5th of July 2020


----------



## Damicodric

Sable. Massimo 10-07-18.
Black. Raina. 09-20-19.

First cousins.










Not exactly 2020, but close enough.


----------



## dogfaeries

I might be in trouble with this one, lol


----------



## Kathrynil

Hoping you'll extend NadDog24's favor for another late 2019er. Kias 7/30/19:


----------



## MakoCheese




----------



## danicameier

May 2020 8 weeks









4ish months?









September 2020 5.5 months









Nov 2020 just under 8 months









Nov 30th - 8 months


----------



## Squidwardp




----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

Ray. 9/6/20.


----------



## Scottie B

Harley B


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

Scottie B said:


> Harley B
> View attachment 566514
> View attachment 566515


I love him lol


----------



## Scottie B

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> I love him lol


Oh its a her.. And now my wife has two followers in her cult.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

Scottie B said:


> Oh its a her.. And now my wife has two followers in her cult.
> View attachment 566516


Begging your pardon. I love her!


----------



## Scottie B

Most vocal GSD we have ever had!! She's a doll..


----------



## EgansMom

It was really hard to get a pic. We have been practicing luring... so now when I try and take a step back to take a pic...she takes a step forward and sits in front of my toes. Too funny.


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

EgansMom said:


> It was really hard to get a pic. We have been practicing luring... so now when I try and take a step back to take a pic...she takes a step forward and sits in front of my toes. Too funny.
> View attachment 566517


She is so cute and I'm sure everything with her is going to be so.. grate. 😀


----------



## Maxsmom20

Max 10 weeks old















41/2 months


----------



## MyWifeIsBoss

I swear in the first photo, he's trying to be all shouldering.


----------



## EgansMom

MyWifeIsBoss said:


> She is so cute and I'm sure everything with her is going to be so.. grate. 😀


OMG...I'm so tired ...I just caught the joke ! Talk about blowing smoke up her or hot air in this case. I woulda laughed so hard if the furnace came on while she had her butt on it.


----------



## ChickiefromTN

Our newest little lady Dagny! It's still another 4 1/2 weeks until we bring her home.























Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckd

So, I've been purposely avoiding this thread... forgive me in advance for stealing all of your pups... really, I have a condition... pathological need of a stable of sables!


----------



## Magwart

Pandemic pup, surrendered by his overwhelmed owners to breed rescue, after he started herding and chomping on the young kids trying to play with them like littermates. DOB 8/14/20. He's a confident little fart with absolutely no bite inhibition yet, but his foster family will work on that.


----------



## Magwart

chuckd said:


> So, I've been purposely avoiding this thread... forgive me in advance for stealing all of your pups.


Have you ever read the famous short story the "Ransom of Red Chief," by O. Henry? That classic little nugget of American literature about a hooligan child could have been written about GSD puppies. Enjoy: https://dwcaonline.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Henry_Red_Chief.pdf


----------



## chuckd

Magwart said:


> Have you ever read the famous short story the "Ransom of Red Chief," by O. Henry? That classic little nugget of American literature about a hooligan child could have been written about GSD puppies. Enjoy: https://dwcaonline.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/Henry_Red_Chief.pdf


🙂

Thoroughly enjoyed that!


----------



## WNGD

Magwart said:


> View attachment 566757
> 
> Pandemic pup, surrendered by his *overwhelmed owners* to breed rescue, after he started herding and chomping on the young kids trying to play with them like littermates. DOB 8/14/20. He's a confident little fart with absolutely no bite inhibition yet, but his foster family will work on that.


German Shepherds aren't for everyone. Even for many of those who already have them .... ill prepared owners with small kids who "always wanted a German Shepherd"


----------



## Shefali

David Winners said:


> I'll start
> 
> Valor - DOB 4/30/20
> View attachment 566234
> 
> View attachment 566235
> 
> View attachment 566236
> 
> View attachment 566237


beautiful, dignified!


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona 11/01/2020


----------



## HHH

Mixalex Rav 
8 weeks to 6 month


----------



## wolfstraum

T and or U litter pups.....born Dec 14, 2020


----------



## ChickiefromTN

I posted Dagny earlier when she was 3 1/2 weeks. She will be 10 weeks old tomorrow!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## davewis

I have been given strict instructions. I can have one dog and one wife or two dogs and no wife. I will just live vicariously through this thread.

I love seeing how the little marble shaped heads theses pups start with grow into adult snouts


----------



## David Winners

Valor at 8 months


----------



## FarNorthGirl

DOB Oct 26/2020. 13 weeks old in the picture.


----------



## WNGD

davewis said:


> I have been given strict instructions. I can have one dog and one wife or two dogs and no wife. I will just live vicariously through this thread.
> 
> I love seeing how the little marble shaped heads theses pups start with grow into adult snouts


It would have been dangerous for my wife to give me that warning 
just kidding, two dogs was always the plan but it was supposed to be after the kids were gone


----------



## sheruthegsd

Sheru, at 5 months (the little poser!) Born 16/08/2020


----------



## Kionacreek

So many beautiful sable pups!


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona 12+ weeks


----------



## dogfaeries

My girl is getting big!


----------



## Fodder

dogfaeries said:


> My girl is getting big!


huge!
barely recognized...
so pretty.


----------



## dogfaeries

Fodder said:


> huge!
> barely recognized...
> so pretty.


She’s enormous, lol. My breeder assured me she won’t be bigger than Carly. Fingers crossed!


----------



## EgansMom

Jamie 16wks


----------



## violetmd

Millie- 7 months


----------



## Bearshandler

davewis said:


> I have been given strict instructions. I can have one dog and one wife or two dogs and no wife. I will just live vicariously through this thread.
> 
> I love seeing how the little marble shaped heads theses pups start with grow into adult snouts


Well I have two dogs and no wife. I think it’s a good choice.


----------



## Sabis mom

davewis said:


> I have been given strict instructions. I can have one dog and one wife or two dogs and no wife. I will just live vicariously through this thread.
> 
> I love seeing how the little marble shaped heads theses pups start with grow into adult snouts


When I met my husband I had 16 dogs, I think.
When we stopped living together I only had 3, plus some other ones. He would say strange things like "once the dogs are gone we can do some travelling", but he never said where the dogs were going. It always confused me. He also stated a few times that dogs used to sleep outside, he did not seem thrilled when I replied that humans once slept in caves.
He said he couldn't live with a crazy bitch anymore, but I was never clear if he meant Sabi or Shadow. When I asked he just gave me a dirty look.


----------



## WNGD

Sabis mom said:


> When we stopped living together I only had 3, plus some other ones.


I don't know what this means but it's funny.


----------



## ksotto333

She's beautiful.


----------



## ksotto333

Sabis mom said:


> When I met my husband I had 16 dogs, I think.
> When we stopped living together I only had 3, plus some other ones. He would say strange things like "once the dogs are gone we can do some travelling", but he never said where the dogs were going. It always confused me. He also stated a few times that dogs used to sleep outside, he did not seem thrilled when I replied that humans once slept in caves.
> He said he couldn't live with a crazy bitch anymore, but I was never clear if he meant Sabi or Shadow. When I asked he just gave me a dirty look.


😅😅🐕‍🦺


----------



## Sabis mom

WNGD said:


> I don't know what this means but it's funny.


I had Sabi, Bud and Shadow. Plus some other ones.


----------



## Bearshandler

Sabis mom said:


> I had Sabi, Bud and Shadow. Plus some other ones.


I like how your description is I only had three, plus some other ones.


----------



## Kristin F

OMG, I have puppy fever! I'm looking for a new puppy, we lost our sweet Shepherd mix girl last June. I've owned Shepherds in the past, they're my favorite breed. Does anyone have any suggestions for a breeder? I'm looking for working lines because I'd like to avoid some of the problems my guys have had in the past, or at least have a better chance at getting a healthy pup without structural problems. I live in Las Vegas NV, and I haven't seen any breeders around here that I like. I've been looking at Sapphire Shepherds in Montana, she has some nice dogs. Looking at this girl, who she's going to breed in May/June I think. SG Unie Denbrix; 5U1/P I. tř., HD/ED (0/0), BH, ZVV 1, IPO 3 (by age 2 years!). | Sapphire Shepherds
Would like something closer, but haven't seen any that wow me... suggestions?


----------



## finn'smom

All the adorableness in this thread... I'm going to end up wanting another lol


----------



## Fodder

Kristin F said:


> OMG, I have puppy fever! I'm looking for a new puppy, we lost our sweet Shepherd mix girl last June. I've owned Shepherds in the past, they're my favorite breed. Does anyone have any suggestions for a breeder? I'm looking for working lines because I'd like to avoid some of the problems my guys have had in the past, or at least have a better chance at getting a healthy pup without structural problems. I live in Las Vegas NV, and I haven't seen any breeders around here that I like. I've been looking at Sapphire Shepherds in Montana, she has some nice dogs. Looking at this girl, who she's going to breed in May/June I think. SG Unie Denbrix; 5U1/P I. tř., HD/ED (0/0), BH, ZVV 1, IPO 3 (by age 2 years!). | Sapphire Shepherds
> Would like something closer, but haven't seen any that wow me... suggestions?


Would be best to browse, search, or start your own thread in the Choosing A Breeder section.


----------



## David Winners

How they change, and stay the same.


----------



## violetmd

David Winners said:


> How they change, and stay the same.
> 
> View attachment 569171


Wow he’s looking like a grown man!


----------



## David Winners

He's getting a fairly serious look about him when he wants it. It's funny. He used to draw people like a magnet. Now they tend to admire him from a distance.

Bottom 2 pictures are 3.5 months apart


----------



## dogfaeries

He’s a grown up boy!


----------



## Sabis mom

David Winners said:


> Now they tend to admire him from a distance.


Lol. I love that reaction! People loved to look at Bud, but no one ever tried to hug him. 
Valor has grown into an absolutely stunning dog, and I am sure will only get better.


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona’s 14 weeks!


----------



## WNGD

David Winners said:


> How they change, and stay the same.
> 
> View attachment 569171


Wow. What a difference in the last pic. Great looking dog, he looks like he's got battle scars around his left eye!


----------



## violetmd

I’ve always enjoyed walks at night. With her I feel bulletproof. People give us our space when they see her walking up.


----------



## EgansMom

Shh! What happens in Sable Puppy Club...stays in Sable Puppy Club.








Jamie 18 wks


----------



## dogfaeries

Nora 5.5 months old


----------



## wolfstraum

TIGER VON WOLFSTRAUM - FULL BROTHER TO SABRE (BELOW)


----------



## Honey Maid

Oskar, Not sure if the first picture is actually him, but all the pups looked like this one. He lightened up, and had only a dark stripe down his back, but now his sides are darkening up.


----------



## ChickiefromTN

Dagny is loving our unusual snow!
















Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## violetmd

Fun romp with a new friend. She's already so much bigger even though the other dog is 1.5 years.


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona at 16 weeks


----------



## Dogger

12 weeks old















Heidi Girl 13 weeks old


----------



## WAgsd

Atlas (11 weeks)


----------



## WNGD

Beauty.


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona at 17 weeks, such a goof


----------



## WNGD

Kionacreek said:


> View attachment 570282
> View attachment 570283
> View attachment 570284
> Kiona at 17 weeks, such a goof


That first pic is awesome! Nice dog property, I see a Zodiac in the background.


----------



## Kionacreek

WNGD said:


> That first pic is awesome! Nice dog property, I see a Zodiac in the background.


Thank you! We are blessed to have 23 acres to play on. It has been awhile since that zodiacs been out


----------



## WNGD

Kionacreek said:


> Thank you! We are blessed to have 23 acres to play on. It has been awhile since that zodiacs been out


Best fishing/skin/scuba diving boats going. My dogs absolutely love them because of the flat stable bottom


----------



## Dogger

15 weeks old, I’ve trained many dogs of all sorts over the past 30 years, but there is something special about this girl, I love her ability with an off switch when not engaged! Still a long ways to go but so far so good 🤞🏼


----------



## FarNorthGirl

20 weeks old now.


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona at 20 weeks


----------



## WNGD

Pretty girl!


----------



## WAgsd

17 weeks here!


----------



## Ticket2ride06

David Winners said:


> How they change, and stay the same.
> 
> View attachment 569171


Great looking pup. Where did you get him?


----------



## David Winners

Ticket2ride06 said:


> Great looking pup. Where did you get him?


Thank you!
Fraserglen. He's out of Carmspack Gus and Ellie Mae Vom Sucherquelle.


----------



## DougnLuna

Hi Y'all. I'm relatively new to the breed. so bear with me! I've had dogs (2x labrador, 2x chinook, a beagle , a malamute, and a GSD briefly, 45 years ago) I just got this doggie 2 weeks ago. I know very little about her other than she is born from 2 GSD, is 2 years old and has had practically no training.
looking at these pictures tells me she has a sable coat..or at least it looks similar. She's a great dog, full of energy!
her name is Luna


----------



## HarrisonK

13 weeks old here. His coloring started out very dark and now is getting silver. Can’t wait to see what he looks like full grown.


----------



## ChickiefromTN

DougnLuna said:


> Hi Y'all. I'm relatively new to the breed. so bear with me! I've had dogs (2x labrador, 2x chinook, a beagle , a malamute, and a GSD briefly, 45 years ago) I just got this doggie 2 weeks ago. I know very little about her other than she is born from 2 GSD, is 2 years old and has had practically no training.
> looking at these pictures tells me she has a sable coat..or at least it looks similar. She's a great dog, full of energy!
> her name is Luna
> View attachment 572444


Yes, she is a beautiful sable girl! Can't wait to see more pictures of her!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ChickiefromTN

HarrisonK said:


> 13 weeks old here. His coloring started out very dark and now is getting silver. Can’t wait to see what he looks like full grown.
> View attachment 572729
> 
> View attachment 572730


I love his dark mittens, lol! My boy had very similar coloring when he was that age.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona - now one week shy of six months


----------



## geo.ulrich

Not a puppy anymore just turned 4 , but a Sable


----------



## DougnLuna

DougnLuna said:


> Hi Y'all. I'm relatively new to the breed. so bear with me! I've had dogs (2x labrador, 2x chinook, a beagle , a malamute, and a GSD briefly, 45 years ago) I just got this doggie 2 weeks ago. I know very little about her other than she is born from 2 GSD, is 2 years old and has had practically no training.
> looking at these pictures tells me she has a sable coat..or at least it looks similar. She's a great dog, full of energy!
> her name is Luna
> View attachment 572444


Update: Luna's DNA test came back. 87%GSD, 3%white Swiss shepherd, 2% McNab ,and 1% Dutch shepherd..
I looked up the McNab and Dutch...the Dutch has that brindled-like coat...now I know where it came from. 
And 2% Pomeranian , Spitz, and 3% Chinese crested as companion DNA
can I say I am very proud of my girl??


----------



## Coryc86

Zeke 5 months today


----------



## Coryc86

I love him like a son!


----------



## Kionacreek

I know it has been awhile but here is Kiona at 9 months 🙂


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona at a year


----------



## Sunflowers

Rolf identifies as sable.
You just can’t see it. Yet it’s in him. ‘Cause his mom is sable. LOL


----------



## dogfaeries

Miss Nora, about 13 months old in these photos.


----------



## David Winners

Valor at 18 months


----------



## Rolling Ragu

Can we join in? I don't know my coats very well, but think "Journey" is a sable? 15 weeks.


----------



## finn'smom

My gosh Valor is a handsome dude...


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona at 18 months. She’s turning into a wonderfully quirky companion.


----------



## AKD

Trin is 20 months old.


----------



## sauergrape

Mia at 8 weeks.









and again at 4 months.


----------



## Amadan

Finn, at about 16 weeks


----------



## David Winners

The Nerd at 2.


----------



## Sabis mom

David Winners said:


> The Nerd at 2.
> View attachment 586852
> 
> View attachment 586850
> 
> View attachment 586851


I just want to kiss that face!


----------



## dogfaeries

My sable lunatic Nora


----------



## David Winners

dogfaeries said:


> My sable lunatic Nora


She is a stunning girl!


----------



## dogfaeries

Thanks David! She’s a glamorous girl for sure.


----------



## GSDsableluv

My girly Greigh!! Awesome transformation. Everyone thought she would get darker I think she lighten up.


----------



## Kionacreek

Kiona is just shy of two now and a wonderful companion. We have just started our nose work journey.


----------



## dogfaeries

Nora (or “Snorey” as I like to call her, lol)


----------



## Dunkirk

Nitro, an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## David Winners

2.5


----------



## Rosebud99

David, that pose of the "Nerd" just cracks me up. It's like he's trying to be modest and "cover-up." LOL!


----------



## AKD

Trin 2 yr 4 months


----------



## DogsRPeople2

David Winners said:


> 2.5
> View attachment 592885


Omg gorgeous!


----------

